# Keys to Fat Loss  and  Low Bodyfat Maintenance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As bodybuilders we are concerned with body composition rather than body weight. Put bluntly, we want to be huge and ripped! So after a period of adding muscle, it???s time to shed the fat. So what???s the best way to lose fat while maintaining our precious LBM? First- know your body! Find out what works [...]

*Read More...*


----------

